# Do I look Mexican to y'all?



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

When people meet me the first thing they ask is what race am I? I say guess And they always say Mexican or half white/ Mexican..it's so annoying! Mabye it's because I live in Texas? Lol. But I'm Italian, Scottish & Irish. What's your opinion?


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Your picture is kind of small, but if you said you were Mexican and that was the only photo I could see of you, I wouldn't think you were lying. I think it's often more difficult to tell where people are from than many think. We all come from the same ancestors, so it's not surprising that a Mexican might look really similar to an Italian.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

No you look eastern European! But I've only seen like one Mexican person in my life lol so I dunno if my answer is legit..


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> Your picture is kind of small, but if you said you were Mexican and that was the only photo I could see of you, I wouldn't think you were lying. I think it's often more difficult to tell where people are from than many think. We all come from the same ancestors, so it's not surprising that a Mexican might look really similar to an Italian.


Yeah true..when I say Italian they respond with "oh that's basically the same thing!"


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

No, you look texan.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

From the pic in your avatar you kind of look like you have Latin American lineage, but judging by the other pics on your page no.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

lad said:


> No, you look texan.


Lol Texan?


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

TheWeeknd said:


> No you look eastern European! But I've only seen like one Mexican person in my life lol so I dunno if my answer is legit..


Lol come to Texas we are full of Mexicans


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

I assumed you were Italian, but I also have some Italian in me


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

UgShy said:


> I assumed you were Italian, but I also have some Italian in me


What's his name?


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

lad said:


> What's his name?


What?


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

I think you look white. High forehead, blue eyes, long nose et cetera.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

not at all. i get the what race r u question a lot as well.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ansgar said:


> I think you look white. High forehead, blue eyes, long nose et cetera.


That's the deductive skills I like to see.

@OP: Unless someone belongs to any of the mentioned races they are probably going to get it wrong. Not very many people are aware of common features among races besides complexion. You have a mexican-ish complexion lol but no you don't look mexican at all. Not to me at least for the same reasons Ansgar stated.

I get mistaken as Puerto Rican a lot if I'm in Florida and mixed (black+white) if I'm outside of my city. Where I live we have a lot of mixed people and light skinned blacks so they are good at distinguishing the 2.

Grey ish/green ish eyes and a very light complexion are all they base their assumptions of my race on. They always forget the big nose and nappy hair lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

white Latina


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd say Mediterranean maybe?
I haven't seen many mexican people irl, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont know, you look hot


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

No, but you are very pretty.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Nah, I'd say you look pretty white.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I suppose you look a little hispanic


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

KelseyAlena said:


> When people meet me the first thing they ask is what race am I? I say guess And they always say Mexican or half white/ Mexican..it's so annoying! Mabye it's because I live in Texas? Lol. But I'm Italian, Scottish & Irish. What's your opinion?


There's a _lot _of genetic variation among Latinas (as with every other population on Earth). With that said, you might be able to pass as one. I'm surprised that everyone thinks you're Mexican though.

That aside, I get the exact same reaction from people as you do. I'm half white, half Asian, but I look absolutely nothing like either side of my family. When I was little I thought I was adopted. :b


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Judging by your avatar, you can pass for quite a bit.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

She could be a Mexican with European ancestry?

No, I think you pretty much look typical South European, possible with some Eastern or native ancestry though. It's difficult to judge from the avatar because of the lighting in it.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

You look half maybe. 

I get mistaken for being russian a lot even though I'm spanish lol


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

You could be a lot of things. Here in California I've seen Mexicans who look aztec/mayan, some look arab, some look southern Italian. You could pass for a mexican with some Spanish ancestry.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## TellMeMore (May 8, 2012)

I would have honestly thought you were either, Argentinian or Spanish. But not italian or Irish. Just curious how do you get guys to get off your eyes , they are very inviting lol.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol'd at "Yall". I automatically knew you were either from New Orleans Or Somewhere around Texas before i opened the thread.


Anyway You look mixed with something.

I've noticed most white girls usually look, um......Plane Jane. While other races/Mixed raced girls look a bit exotic or have something unique about their looks..... You don't have that plane jane look, at all.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

this i america.
if you have darker skin than them (like italians), they assume you're mexican.
You dont look mexican, you look italian.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I can see the Irish. I am part Irish as well. 

People always are surprised when I say I'm half Native American. But you don't look Mexican at all, at least judging by your avatar.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

successful said:


> Lol'd at "Yall". I automatically knew you were either from New Orleans Or Somewhere around Texas before i opened the thread.
> 
> Anyway You look mixed with something.
> 
> I've noticed most white girls usually look, um......Plane Jane. While other races/Mixed raced girls look a bit exotic or have something unique about their looks..... You don't have that plane jane look, at all.


I thought a lot of people say ya'll. Not only southerns....but I guess we say it much more often.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

successful said:


> Lol'd at "Yall". I automatically knew you were either from New Orleans Or Somewhere around Texas before i opened the thread.
> 
> Anyway You look mixed with something.
> 
> I've noticed most white girls usually look, um......Plane Jane. While other races/Mixed raced girls look a bit exotic or have something unique about their looks..... You don't have that plane jane look, at all.


Lol! I knew someone would say something about how I said "y'all" I almost changed it to "you guys" to not sound as southern!


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Cat Montgomery said:


> this i america.
> if you have darker skin than them (like italians), they assume you're mexican.


This is so true.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Invisigirl said:


> This is so true.


Yeah agree also. I Think also people shouldn't always just go by skin color alone I think every race has distinct features about them-like alot of MexicAns usually have wider noses and rounder faces than people with European ancestry. Eye color sometimes gives it away also but not all the time.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Kelsey.. you are soo pretty


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh lawd.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I thought a lot of people say ya'll. Not only southerns....but I guess we say it much more often.


I thought it was a real word but apparently it's only used in the south...Not even all of the south either. I think it's only 2-3 states.



KelseyAlena said:


> Lol! I knew someone would say something about how I said "y'all" I almost changed it to "you guys" to not sound as southern!


haha yeah whenever i make a thread on SAS I always put "yall" in it automatically ..then edit it right after & search for another word for "yall". I guess it comes automatically but *NO ONE* says "You Guys" or "You all" here....That just sounds abnormal lol.

I remember going to texas and asking for a "Cold Drink" (Soda/ pop /cola ,ect whatever yall call it) and people thought i was talking about a beer, I thought sodas was called "Cold Drink" everywhere...That was super awkward..You also call your neutral grounds a "Road medians" :|


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Texas is almost 40% hispanic, which I believe has a lot to do with why it's assumed that you're Mexican. If you were living in the Northeast, I doubt you would hear this as much.

You're very pretty!


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> Texas is almost 40% hispanic, which I believe has a lot to do with why it's assumed that you're Mexican. If you were living in the Northeast, I doubt you would hear this as much.
> 
> You're very pretty!


Thank you. Yeah it's weird my dad is from Brooklyn NY and looks very Italian-black hair, dark brown eyes olive skin and when he came to TX people asked him if he was Mexican..never got that living in NYC.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So do the white people in Texas all have pasty white skin, blue/green eyes, and brown or blonde hair?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

successful said:


> I thought it was a real word but apparently it's only used in the south...Not even all of the south either. I think it's only 2-3 states.
> 
> haha yeah whenever i make a thread on SAS I always put "yall" in it automatically ..then edit it right after & search for another word for "yall". I guess it comes automatically but *NO ONE* says "You Guys" or "You all" here....That just sounds abnormal lol.
> 
> I remember going to texas and asking for a "Cold Drink" (Soda/ pop /cola ,ect whatever yall call it) and people thought i was talking about a beer, I thought sodas was called "Cold Drink" everywhere...That was super awkward..You also call your neutral grounds a "Road medians" :|


Nope..we made it up lol

Yes when you say cold drink people think beer around here..I know I do..just say soda next time lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

komorikun said:


> So do the white people in Texas all have blue/green eyes and brown or blonde hair?


No...I see white girls/guys with black hair or with brown eyes....also white people that tan too much.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

south america or maybe even spain and what do they mean mexican, that you can only be mexican and not from another hispanic country? some fools actually use mexican to describe all hispanics, that's retarded


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

meganmila said:


> No...I see white girls/guys with black hair or with brown eyes....


Lol that's what I was thinking to..actually probably the other way around u see more dark hair/brown eyes than dark hair/light eyes


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

meganmila said:


> No...I see white girls/guys with black hair or with brown eyes....also white people that tan too much.


The fake blondes that tan to much are the worst..you see that alot in Texas lol


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> south america or maybe even spain and what do they mean mexican, that you can only be mexican and not from another hispanic country? some fools actually use mexican to describe all hispanics, that's retarded


Yeah I have a Spanish friend from Spain and he would get so mad when people called him Mexican..people are idiots.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

KelseyAlena said:


> The fake blondes that tan to much are the worst..you see that alot in Texas lol


Not only blondes though..I see brunettes that tan too much too ( like my brothers wife heh)

When we say Mexicans around here we mean people from Mexico..which there is a lot here.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Not only blondes though..I see brunettes that tan too much too ( like my brothers wife heh)


Lol yeah that's definatley true also! Yuck.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

KelseyAlena said:


> When people meet me the first thing they ask is what race am I? I say guess And they always say Mexican or half white/ Mexican..it's so annoying! Mabye it's because I live in Texas? Lol. But I'm Italian, Scottish & Irish. What's your opinion?


you shouldn't be annoyed if someone thinks you are of Mexican ancestry, i've seen Mexican girls with stunning darker features, especially on the Telemundo channel. Next time take it as a compliment


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Khantko said:


> you shouldn't be annoyed if someone thinks you are of Mexican ancestry, i've seen Mexican girls with stunning darker features, especially on the Telemundo channel. Next time take it as a compliment


I'm not saying Mexican people are unattractive (actually I think some of them are some of the most beautiful people) I guess it's just annoying when someone says u are something that you are not, and never guesses what you actually are. Lol


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

You're gorgeous girl who cares what you are!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

No you look white. Based on your avatar though, you could pass for Mexican. Maybe half.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope, you look like a white girl.


----------



## BiteTheBullet (May 14, 2012)

lad said:


> What's his name?


:rofl

To OP: You don't look Mexican at all to me, definitely Italian or Brazilian.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

from your photo i would say you might be of hispanic background plus the fact that you live in texas. dont get pissed at people there just doing simple addition. majority of people are not going to get real indepth with you as you may have experienced.

hispanic looking girl + location being texas, thats close to what country that has a large hispanic population ______?
see what i mean?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

Sorry to disappoint you, but I'd say part Mexican or Arab


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

You kno what you look like.....my type  cheesy/creepy comment ftw!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

no, you look like a white girl imo.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

RavenDust said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but I'd say part Mexican or Arab


i have never been told i look part arab..i dont think so lol


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

You look like a beautifull latina if that makes you feel gud.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Well in Mexico, you had the indigenous people and then you had the Spanish people that came in. There's a lot of lighter-skinned Mexicans that look kinda white that probably have more Spanish blood. I guess you could maybe be one of those Mexicans.

But the real reason people think you're Mexican is because you're tanner than most white people and not so dark you look black. In Texas, if your skin is like that, people are just gonna assume you're Mexican. People see someone with darker skin and automatically think that. They don't know any better.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

You look a bit hispanic-y 
But you look more hot than anything else.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

You look like a human being, but you might just be one of those aliens from men in black.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

You seem offended or something being asked if you're a Mexican


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> You look like a human being, but you might just be one of those aliens from men in black.


Lol.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if you were  But yeah most people just group mexican to mean not black or asian or white :3


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't read any other posts, but I'd just say that it's a demographic thing.

In Australia for example, Mexicans (or Spaniards) don't make up a huge demographic, so I'd be more inclined to say that you are Italian. Your green eyes would confuse me though.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been mistaken for a Mexican a few times during the summer as I'm often get very tan and I usually have a buzz cut.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

you look full white, but I guess from afar and if someone had 20/40 vision you could pass as arabic (arabic people are hot take that as a compliment!)


----------



## Derek77 (Aug 28, 2013)

*I'm italian living in Texas and its hard*

I know what you mean I'm sicilian italian living in Texas and I always get mistaken for hispanic like mexican if not half white and hispanic people are not use to our Southern European look in Texas so they say oh well you have dark hair and eyes so your automaticity hispanic nobody goes by face structure today some middle eastern guy thought I was Asian or Philippine I have no idea why but hey your really beautiful btw viva la italia!


----------



## Derek77 (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh yeah by the way I would say you look very italian!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you Derek.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. I'm mostly Italian & part American Indian. i have a few others Euro countries, but they are pretty small. And everyone always guesses I'm an Arab or Mexican. I could probably pass as both based on my features.

People always assume dark hair + olive skin=Mexican or Arabian.

If you actually compare Arabians, Italians, & Mexicans, they all look somewhat similer so it makes since.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Part Mongolian, part angel.


----------

